

How to Bypass the Great Firewall of the United Kingdom - BritaFilter
https://bypassukcontentfilters.neocities.org/

======
BritaFilter
I want this to be an easy resource for anyone in the UK to stumble across and
be able to bypass the ridiculous proposed censorship measures being proposed
by the government.

I'll be watching for feedback and suggestions.

